# Total Gross vs CIT Taxable Gross?



## hedgehog88 (Nov 18, 2012)

First post, yay!

I have a question that I couldn't find any results about it, so I'm hoping this forum can help me shed some light. What is the difference between Total Gross vs CIT Taxable Gross? CIT Taxable Gross mainly because the amount is always slightly higher than my Total Gross on my pay statement. I'm just trying to make sense of where that small amount is coming from, though it isn't much but every penny counts right.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

